
What the heck is Backstage anyway? - luord
https://labs.spotify.com/2020/03/17/what-the-heck-is-backstage-anyway/
======
dang
Previous thread on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22593568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22593568)

~~~
woodrowbarlow
that thread is dominated by confusion about what backstage _is_. i'm hoping
this thread will have some new insights.

~~~
dang
Yes; perhaps that's why they made this article.

(Just to be clear, the reason for linking to previous threads is just to
satisfy curiosity. If it were a dupe we'd mark it as such.)

------
asdfman123
That's cool and all, but it seems like it would be more fair for Spotify to
spend its extra money actually paying artists.

~~~
gxon
I'd like a way to directly tip artists. Let me set a tip budget in my account
and then give me a button push a few cents any time I listen to a song I
really love.

------
DelightOne
This story describes it pretty well too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22595224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22595224)

------
sdan
My summary: Centralized portal to deploy microservices.

No need to go through GCP/AWS list of portals (config networking, ssh, etc.)
and then get your Git account setup on that VM.

~~~
danudey
More accurate to say it's a centralized portal to all backend systems,
including deployment, CI, documentation, code management, etc.

------
aliswe
I think it looks nice!

